# "Commres" email address: still functioning?



## Marchog (8 Aug 2013)

I'm currently trying to get a hold of 32 Signals in Toronto (from overseas, so physically showing up is difficult). I noticed that on the forces.ca website it lists its email address as "commres@forces.gc.ca", despite the fact that I've read elsewhere on these forums that "commres" no longer exists. Anyone know what's going on here? Obsolete web site or something?


----------



## DAA (8 Aug 2013)

Marchog said:
			
		

> I'm currently trying to get a hold of 32 Signals in Toronto (from overseas, so physically showing up is difficult). I noticed that on the forces.ca website it lists its email address as "commres@forces.gc.ca", despite the fact that I've read elsewhere on these forums that "commres" no longer exists. Anyone know what's going on here? Obsolete web site or something?



That email address should work.  But keep in mind, it is summer time, so the account may not be monitored as frequently as one could expect.


----------



## Marchog (8 Aug 2013)

Alright, I geuss I'll give it a try. 

In any case I've been reading up about how things are usually dead in the summer, but I want to at least _feel_ like I'm doing something productive.


----------

